# 10 G's what would you spend it on.



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Like the old if you won the lottery what would you buy question.

Let's say you have 10 grand that you have to spend on your business. 

What would you do? Buy more tools, spend it on advertising? Pay off debt? Hire somebody??? What would you do, what would it do for you?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What would I spend it on? Boats & hoes....:whistling

Oh, the business......marketing and training.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Pay off debt.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the 1 hour mrmike sales seminar:clap:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Male Enhancement Surgery.







Oh, wait..........business. Damn.


Well then, a new van.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

from what ive heard about lectricians..im not sure 10k is enough Sparky:sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> What would I spend it on? Boats & hoes....:whistling
> 
> Oh, the business......marketing and training.


I will take the 10k and build a boat for client entertainment. 
I will leave the hoe's up to you, you better have good taste
or I will be pissed!!:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will take the 10k and build a boat for client entertainment.
> I will leave the hoe's up to you, you better have good taste
> or I will be pissed!!:laughing:


Apparently I don't. Remember the butch Hooters chick? :blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The Adams apple girl. 
Black lights help with those issues.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> from what ive heard about lectricians..im not sure 10k is enough Sparky:sad:


 
10k oughtta take enough off to make it manageable.:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::blink::shutup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Business Vacation...Rent a nice Villa in Tuscany,the wine country, with chef and house staff...Just relax,explore the country and drink the wine :thumbsup: I think tomorrow I will start looking what is available :thumbup:


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Look for a new niche product to go along with my existing business.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Pay off the 2 dollars I owe 480 then make a down payment on a HEPA vac filter.:clap:


----------



## noahweb (Feb 9, 2010)

half on advertising. half on debt


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Pay off debt and then take my wife to her home country fah sum sun Mon:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Pay off the 2 dollars I owe 480 then make a down payment on a HEPA vac filter.:clap:


You could buy a lot of vacuums with $10k.

Hey, there's a thought. Buy like 15 of them, get the bulk discount then label them as RS Electric Special Editions (and charge accordingly).

Advertising! Now the original purchase is a tax write-off too!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

480sparky said:


> 10k oughtta take enough off to make it manageable.:whistling


 
:laughing::clap:
Good comeback!

Just enough to win the turkey!


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Zero debt :thumbsup: - split it in between tools, software, & advertising - if anything is left, savings


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Since I already keep my business debt to a minimum, I'd spend it on more shop tools. $10K don't go very far in a woodshop.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

10k directly into various avenues of Marketing.:thumbsup:

My new website is launching in a couple of weeks, but I would plan out an aggressive 6 month long campaign of advertising.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Pay my mortgage.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*well,*

If your an "S" corporation, you really don't have any choice and would have to be reinvested in the business, if thats the case, I think only you would know what is best,,,, other than that-if not the case,, I would invest in the stock market. 

I'll tell you one commodity I wouldn't invest in-GOLD,,, around 1,116.40 Toz- get real,introduce fear of the dollar falling, those commercials are a joke, yea, buy high and sell off at a loss- thats where you will end up in the end, it isn't going to go up any more significantly from where it's at write now,,,,, :laughing::laughing:,,stock market:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Pay off any debt, buy company shirts, sweats, and pullovers, attend a few Mike Holt seminars, and stock up on material so we can maximize profits during the next boom.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Like the old if you won the lottery what would you buy question.
> 
> Let's say you have 10 grand that you have to spend on your business.
> 
> What would you do? Buy more tools, spend it on advertising? Pay off debt? Hire somebody??? What would you do, what would it do for you?



How about some decent health insurance...for a _whole_ year (maybe)


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

In this order:

1. Pay off all current bills from suppliers - $500
2. Service all necessary tools and my truck - $2000
3. Finish out my tool trailer - $400
4. Bolster our advertising budget - $1000
5. Buy a good pair of Red Wings - $300
6. Save the rest as capital as needed.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

!/2 to a friend/sub who has a really sick child

Take the guys ice fishing for a couple days

Use the rest to fill in the spring lull payroll


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

angus242 said:


> You could buy a lot of vacuums with $10k.....


He doesn't know what I'm charging him for an interest rate!


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

Buy a bed cover for my truck, pay off my insurance policy and buy a new table saw. The rest goes in the bank.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

to hire a person to build the portion of business I've often wanted to work in but not had the time to develop.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

id by a new hat, maybe a yo-yo. then spend the rest on scratch tickets


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

I've already put way too much into the business. I'd keep it and spend it on my house, or retirement savings.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

10K would make a pretty nice downpayment on a used 42' forklift.:thumbsup:


----------



## custrel (Jun 30, 2009)

Sell the truck, get a used van; and pay off some debt so I can get ahead on cash flow.

This 60-day accrual thing is a PITA.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Make it 100k and I'll give it some serious thought.


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

*Interesting timing*

I just so happen to have about $15k to invest in this biz, and need to put some serious thought into how to maximize the investment.

Some of the funds will go to:

New truck lettering. (gotta get rid of the magnetic signs)

More shirts and hats for the crews

New table saw 

New miter saw

New belt sander

New Pasloade framing nailer

The balance needs to be used for advertising, but I need to determine exactly how each dollar will be spent here. Any suggestions on what's working for others?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Why not just keep it in Capital. That way if you have a slow period you can fall back on it. Then next november/december rolls around you have another 10g's on top of your current 10g's. Then you can start worrying about either paying taxes or spending it on the biz.

Personally for my biz I would put that into a new skid steer.

Cole


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Mobile Showroom


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Research protection for an idea I have, atty, patent search, feasibility,etc.. If any left, a couple of small debts.


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

1500- For materials to build an aluminum bed and front bumper/grill 
guard/winch mount for the welding rig.

300- Signs for the shop and lettering for the rig.

1800- Plasma cutter

2000- Down payment on a cnc plasma cutting table

1000- Additional dies for tube/pipe bender

800- AGC annual membership

450- Asheville Home Builders' association membership

Remainder added to savings earmarked for relocating to a larger shop.

PM me for the address to send the check.:whistling

-Brian-
www.appironworks.com


----------

